# Ancestry Visa - Can my spouse work?



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi There, I can't seem to find the answer to my question after searching previous threads. 

I am an Australian who holds a UK Ancestry Visa which expires in mid-2012. I haven't travelled to the UK since I received the visa. 

I now want to move to the UK with my Canadian defacto spouse.

My question is, can my spouse work can my spouse work in the UK due to my Ancestral Visa? If so what do I need to do to make this happen?

Appreciate any help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

akmacca said:


> Hi There, I can't seem to find the answer to my question after searching previous threads.
> 
> I am an Australian who holds a UK Ancestry Visa which expires in mid-2012. I haven't travelled to the UK since I received the visa.
> 
> ...


Yes, provided your Canadian partner applies for an appropriate visa. 
Your partner needs to apply as a partner of an ancestry visa holder on Form VAF1 at http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf2, filling in relevant sections. You need to satisfy you won't become dependent on state benefits ('no recourse to public funds'), i.e. sufficient expectation of an income not to have to resort to welfare payments. Current visa fee is £215.


----------

